# Firmware Update - HDR Beta January 2021



## osu1991

Code:


https://www.reddit.com/r/Tivo/comments/kqkue7/firmware_update_hdr_beta/



__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Tivo/comments/kqkue7

From TivoPM on reddit

Hi All,

Firstly, Happy New Year and we hope you all are safe and well!

I have been posting sporadically recently and had mentioned I didn't want to post anything about firmware deployments until we had things confirmed on our end. That's now completed and we plan to make a large firmware update available in our beta group *tomorrow!!*

This is a big update and we've been working hard on it. It's had a number of setbacks and so I wanted to give you details on what's in it and what we're planning on doing from a schedule perspective.

*What's in the update:*


HDR Auto - Follow the source - this should enable those seeing issues with SDR content a much better experience, we've also included some settings to make sure you can configure as you'd like

One-Touch Remote Button Function - Enable buttons to turn on a TV, switch HDMI input (if available), and launch intended function on non-CEC TV's

Wifi Stability - We heard you loud and clear and have been working hard here

Audio Stability - There are a number of fixes included around audio also (including Dolby Vision)

Resolution Changes - There are fixes for resolution and sync issues as well as black screen

Additional fixes and stability updates

*When do you get it:*


If you are in the beta group you should get upgraded to this firmware build tomorrow (Build number is 5211)

If you are not in the beta group we hope to begin rolling this out in early February

This is of course dependent on if issues arise whilst testing is ongoing in the beta group, more to follow on this timeline.

Whilst we'd love for you join the beta group, please be aware that requests at this point will *not speed up access to the new firmware, as such you will need to wait for the production release.*


We've worked hard on this and we're looking forward to you getting it on your devices soon.


----------



## davezatz

Anyone have a photo of the HDR settings screen I can blog? Thanks!


----------



## dbpaddler

davezatz said:


> Anyone have a photo of the HDR settings screen I can blog? Thanks!


Anyone that has it has a NDA, unless you want to message tivopm on Reddit.

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## dbpaddler

The TiVo Stream 4K HDR Fix Is In*

Here you go... And nevermind... I'm. Guessing that is you... Haha.

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## davezatz

Yep, that's me and there is no NDA for this beta. Anyhow, I obviously got it on my unit.


----------



## Alex_7

They took way too long for this HDR fix, my TiVo stream got replaced by my CCGTV


----------



## dbpaddler

Alex_7 said:


> They took way too long for this HDR fix, my TiVo stream got replaced by my CCGTV


It's not fixed yet... I guess I should switch my one to the TV with hdr as my pj is 4k pre HDR and see how it works.

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_7

dbpaddler said:


> It's not fixed yet... I guess I should switch my one to the TV with hdr as my pj is 4k pre HDR and see how it works.
> 
> Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


I tried looking for the update via settings -> system update but I still haven't received it


----------



## dbpaddler

Alex_7 said:


> I tried looking for the update via settings -> system update but I still haven't received it


You won't...  One of my TS4k's is special.

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## dbpaddler

And hdr seems to be working properly. Flipped my one over to the TV. With hdr on, my 1080 content was definitely washed out. HDR stuff looked fine on Netflix. Popped it on auto HDR, and it restarted. Main menu immediately looked more saturated and normal. TV content looked normal again. 1080 content on Netflix was normal. HDR content played as it should. Hopefully the other LA can report in the same and this won't stay in beta for long. And finally, "Display" is with the other basic settings and no longer under "more". 

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## moyekj

I went back to using TS4K a little while today after using Fire Stick 4K for a while and was actually surprised how responsive it was and enjoyed the less cluttered interface. Will need to revisit using the TS4K more often, especially in de-Tivo'd form.


----------



## wizziwig

Can someone with access to this beta check if SDR HDMI output has the correct colors?
Video output has wrong colors


----------



## dbpaddler

wizziwig said:


> Can someone with access to this beta check if SDR HDMI output has the correct colors?
> Video output has wrong colors


Confused. I've been using my non beta TS4k on a 1080 Toshiba since it was released with no color issues. Why would the beta change it?

And to add, my beta unit has lived on my Epson faux K projector sans HDR and has had no issues. I just switched it to my hdr TV to test the auto hdr

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## dbpaddler

Thor Rag photos are from my 1080 jvc streaming from Disney. Shield pics are 1080 on the faux-K non hdr Epson.. Nature ones are faux-K from Netflix. No hdr on the Epson.

Camera actually makes the pics a touch brighter than they are.

I don't watch test patterns.

































































Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## wizziwig

@dbpaddler
What are those photos supposed to prove? Without a reference, there is no way to tell if anything is correct or wrong. Please use the test pattern I linked in my thread and the directions I provided of what the pattern should look like on a properly working device. For best results, you need to be in a pitch black room since it's a very dark pattern. If you're uncertain of what it should look like, try on another device known to work correctly (Amazon FireTV Stick 4K, Google Chromecast, etc.) to compare. Tivo Stream needs to be outputting SDR signal since it's an SDR pattern. I believe I used Kodi as media player but any Android media player should work.

Would be great to hear that they fixed this since I returned my Tivo Stream 4K back in May. I may pick one up again if the issue has been fixed.


----------



## dbpaddler

It's not that I'm uncertain, I just don't base my watching on test patterns. You're already streaming. That means you're willing to accept lesser quality. If something truly mattered you'd be using a disc. Meaning, when I care about eeking out the best IQ/SQ, I use the blu-ray. I'm not pixel peeping/test patterning a streaming device. My eye test doesn't see anything wrong with the images unless I do a direct AB with a Blu ray where I notice a bump in both.

The only test patterns I ever do is with initial setup, and that's it. So my big question to you would be, do you see an actual difference in real content between the devices? If someone did a blind A/B would you see the difference? Because I bet you'd answer of course I do because you now have bias.

Another question is is your display properly calibrated? Did you calibrate it to various test patterns to know that doing a test pattern here, it displays accurately? Assuming you're doing that now,I might assume you did that initially with your display, but one never knows. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## wizziwig

The images I posted were direct captures of the HDMI port output. No TV is actually required or relevant to the bug. We have video standards for a reason and the Tivo Stream 4K (as shipped back in May) was not following those standards correctly. I already explained in the other thread how this will degrade image quality (confirmed by others on this forum) so won't debate it again here.

If anyone else actually cares about image quality and has tested any of the released software updates, please share your results. Thanks.


----------



## dbpaddler

Sorry... I honestly just don't care if my eyes are pleased with what they see. So not worth the effort for me to test. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## mike3y

I’ve been told it’s supposed to fix it...


----------



## willmw

How does one get access to TS4K beta? I have an account from years back over on the Tivo beta site, but don't see TS4k in there as a platform option.


----------



## osu1991

willmw said:


> How does one get access to TS4K beta? I have an account from years back over on the Tivo beta site, but don't see TS4k in there as a platform option.


send a message to tivopm on reddit



Code:


https://www.reddit.com/user/tivopm/


----------



## NashGuy

Can anyone confirm if this HDR fix for the TS4K ever exited beta and rolled out to all units? And, if so, does it work properly and completely fix the "always-on HDR" problem?


----------



## osu1991

Yes it went out and it worked fine on mine before I moved it back to a less used tv because of the YouTube TV problems.


----------



## NashGuy

Hmm, wasn't it rumored that Google was helping TiVo code the fix for this bug? I wonder if Google is sharing it with all these other OEMs now putting out cheap Android TV devices with the same or similar Amlogic S905Y2 chipset. I count 6 or 7 around the world in the past year, including the new Onn UHD Device from Walmart for $30.


----------

